
Show HN: Recursive Matrix Inversion Algorithm - grondilu
https://gist.github.com/grondilu/5916c9dbc3ec85da8372c8aa6315c951
======
grondilu
The inverse of a 2x2 matrix (a b;c d) has a fairly simple explicit solution (d
-b;-c a)/(ab-bc).

I was wondering if it's possible to have a similar formula for a matrix of
dimension 2^n decomposed into a 2x2 block-wise matrix of four 2^(n-1)
matrices.

I thought recursion could be desirable if one wants to make matrix inversion
parallelizable.

I wrote a short javascript gist and apparently it works (a matrix
A.mul(A.inverse) is very close to identity, up to numerical approximation).

Not sure what this is worth, but I thought it was interesting so I wanted to
share.

